# My ride dropped



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

I installed the springs yesterday and I thoguht I would share with you guys.

Progress Springs 

Before









After









Before









After









Before









After


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Nice DROP...........


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks. I like it


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

Nice hun!!!


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks baby


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Smooooooovvvvvvv!!!!


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

very....what do you call it?....tasteful.


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks. I am trying to keep it stock looking. Meaning Clean


----------



## Ag Bullet (May 16, 2002)

Looks good. I also dig your wheels. What kind are they?


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks. Here I will show you a close up lol. They are actually stock Se 16's painted Dark Bronze.









Before they were painted.


----------

